# Clicker Training Really Works!!!



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Since I have the babies back, I decided that I wanted to train them some more and make them a little friendlier.

They started out like this yesterday: 
-they would bite really hard and not let go
-would not sit on anyone's hands
-ran away at all times
-try to fly away anytime they saw a threat
-hissed A LOT

Today after 2 sessions with each bird and clicker training-
-nibble at your fingers to test whether or not you are safe
-jump onto hands if you coax them to go there
-usually wait in one spot until I come around and then want me to move them
-can't fly, since I cut off there flight feathers
-do not hiss at all
-2 out of 3 of them beg for scritches, the 3rd hates them, but doesn't bite you 

My plans:
-to have them willingly come onto my hand without coaxing
-to not have to nibble anymore to ensure their safety
-be able to fly, but not run away when I wan them to go back to their cages

Sorry about the long post, but I wanted to share my progress and my objectives.


----------



## melquida (Feb 23, 2011)

Awe thats sounds really great good luck but they seemed to really progressing far


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like you doing so well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's a really good plan, this way when people start looking for birds again you can offer them tame, clicker trained birds!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> That's a really good plan, this way when people start looking for birds again you can offer them tame, clicker trained birds!


Exactly! It'll make training for the new owner easier too. They now know the clicking sound means good job, so it'll be great for a new unexperienced owner.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

wow that sounds really good!!!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

